

TaskPaper and To-Do List Bankruptcy Without the Trauma - timriley
http://icelab.com.au/articles/taskpaper-and-to-do-list-bankruptcy-without-the-trauma/

======
michaelhoney
Un-done to-dos are like unread books on the shelf: they tell us who we wanted
to be. The fact that we haven't done them tells us who we really are.

~~~
gwern
> "Your calendar never lies. All we have is our time. The way we spend our
> time _is_ our priorities, _is_ our 'strategy'. Your calendar knows what you
> really care about. Do you?"

\--Tom Peters

------
timriley
I had about 400 yet-to-be-completed items in my to-do list before I started
afresh. Seemed like way too many. How about you?

